# WINS Server unter Windows 2003 Server



## Sinac (15. März 2006)

Hi @all,

mal eine Frage an die Windows 2003 Admin 
Ich habe 2 Windows 2003 Domänen Controller die auch DNS und WINS Server sind. Im Rahmen einer IP Adresse Umstellung hat die NIC der Server jeweils eine zweite (die neue) IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommen damit die Server aus beiden Netzen (alt und neu) erreichbar sind. Der WINS Server ist aber über die zweite Adresse nicht erreichbar, die NetBIOS Ports sind einfach dicht!
Wie kann ich dann den am geschicktesten ändern? Aufgrund einer anderen "Baustelle" bin ich im Mom. auf WINS angewiesen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

